# Best for losing my Muffin Top



## Davo (Jan 5, 2006)

So I am thinking that weights alone will not get rid or my love handles.  What cardio should I indulge in to really hit them hard?

.............


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2006)

You can't spot reduce, blah, blah, blah.  Fix your diet, blah, blah, blah.

Is that your main goal?


----------



## Davo (Jan 5, 2006)

I thought spot reduction referred to the fact that sit ups would not cause you to lose your gut?  I just thought Cardio might help me burn excess calories or something like that??

My main aim is to build muscle - i have no muscle definition and am working hard in the gym on this front.  I feel that I naturally have a slim build and fat that causes me not to be defined.  Only been at this game for 1 year.  Made some good gains but I need more.

I eat a low fat diet and always aim to consume protein.  I take a protein shake post gym and am even trying matrix XXL now.

I have just started squatting in my routine and really hope this may help me.


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

Diet
Diet
Diet


----------



## Davo (Jan 5, 2006)

damn.  so if i go to the gym tonight and do cardio it will do nothing at all?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 5, 2006)

cardio later in the day, wieghts in the am. way i do it. when i cut.food , water, food, trining, food, rest, and food food and when you cant eat more food.


----------



## Davo (Jan 5, 2006)

OK what about : weights one day and cardio the next and expect to see the cardio assist in Chinese pork belly removal?


----------



## Tier (Jan 5, 2006)

somebody said melting point was good in conjunction with diet and exercise.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes cardio burns fat. but only if diet is right.  why not lift monday,tusday, thursday and friday for 45 minutes. and monday-friday, or monday - saturday do cardio. make sure you are getting enough protein and eater. good fats. carbs from brown rice whole wheat pastas and bread, and oats


----------



## Davo (Jan 5, 2006)

ok - sounds like a plan


----------



## MyK (Jan 5, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> cardio later in the day, wieghts in the am. way i do it. when i cut.food , water, food, trining, food, rest, and food food and when you cant eat more food.



cardio first thing, on an empty stomach! (protein shake)

weights in the afternoon, after a couple of meals! 

  


by the way why is your monitor so high on your desk????


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Davo said:
			
		

> So I am thinking that weights alone will not get rid or my love handles.  What cardio should I indulge in to really hit them hard?
> 
> .............



I like doing the HIT style cardio myself in this situation.  But just like most of the folks said, diet is key to your success.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> by the way why is your monitor so high on your desk????




OWNED!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 5, 2006)

*Lipo,*


----------



## Davo (Jan 5, 2006)

seen that cr@p on tv - no way - a tad too extreme.  i'll stick to weights!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2006)

Cardio will help you, yes.  It will burn calories, and if intensity is sufficient, then it will also boost your metabolism for an extended period of time post workout.  Achieving a negative energy balance is the only way to lose fat.  

How can you achieve this?  Either increase your caloric needs or reduce your caloric intake.  I think a combination of both is best.  Diet can help with both: properly sized, more frequent meals will help with nutrient partitioning and keeping your digestive system active throughout the day, which in turn increases caloric needs.

A proper diet will help you retain lean muscle while cutting fat; this prevents your metabolism from going down the shitter and you ending up a fatter bastard than when you started (Yo-yo dieting).

Protein has the highest thermic effect of all the energy sources.  This means that although you get 4 calories from a gram of protein, a good chunk of that energy gets used just to hydrolyze the protein into its constituent parts.

Controlling insulin sensitivity and proper nutrient timing will allow you to potentiate certain phenotypical characteristics.  You are more likely to store carbohydrates as additional glycogen stores as opposed to fat if the aforementioned factors are controlled.

Moral of the story?  Your diet isn't as good as you think just because you "try to eat pretty good."  Go to the diet section here and read the stickies to get you going.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2006)

Wtf is a muffin top?  Sounds like some dirty sex act.


----------



## MyK (Jan 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Wtf is a muffin top?  Sounds like some dirty sex act.



Well I tried
One more night
One more night 
well I'm laughin' out, cryin' out, laughin' out loud
I tried, well I tried, well I tried, 
'Cause I tried, but I lied
I lied

I tried 
I tried 
I trieddddd!!!!!!!

And we'll love again and we'll laugh again 
We'll cry again and we'll dance again
And it's better off this way 
So much better off this way 
*I can't clean the blood off the sheets in my bed * !!~!!~!!~!!111!!! 
And never again, and never again
*They gave us two shots to the back of the head 
And we're all dead now*   GAY!!!!


----------



## Davo (Jan 6, 2006)

look at a muffin.  see the way it spills over the edge of the paper?  That's what a Muffin Top is.

OR,

it's where she get's on you and .....


----------



## Davo (Jan 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Cardio will help you, yes.  It will burn calories, and if intensity is sufficient, then it will also boost your metabolism for an extended period of time post workout.  Achieving a negative energy balance is the only way to lose fat.
> 
> How can you achieve this?  Either increase your caloric needs or reduce your caloric intake.  I think a combination of both is best.  Diet can help with both: properly sized, more frequent meals will help with nutrient partitioning and keeping your digestive system active throughout the day, which in turn increases caloric needs.
> 
> ...



superb summary thanks


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Well I tried
> One more night
> One more night
> well I'm laughin' out, cryin' out, laughin' out loud
> ...


----------



## MyK (Jan 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>



you changed your sig right after I did that!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you changed your sig right after I did that!




Let me put it this way...


If you died right now...
KNOW that i'd die too...
I'd die too...


----------



## MyK (Jan 7, 2006)

System Of A Down - The Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm On This Song 


Theres nothing wrong with me, 
Theres something wrong with you, 
Theres something wrong with me, 
I hope your stepson doesn't eat the fish. 

When we're crying for out next fix 

Theres nothing wrong with me, 
Theres something wrong with you, 
Theres something wrong with me, 
I hope your stepson doesn't eat the fish. 

When we're crying for our next fix. 

Killers never hurt feelings. 
Killers never hurt feelings. 
Killers never hurt feelings. 

Gonorrhea gorgonzola, 
Gonorrhea gorgonzola. 

Single files of clean feeding. 

I can't see your soul soul through your eyes! 
The crying walls of sliding architecture, 
Kidnapped by the likes of pure conjection. 

Upholstery loving men all dwelling in the wells 
Kidnapped by the likes of pure conjection 

Killers never hurt feelings. 
Killers never hurt feelings. 
Killers never hurt feelings. 

Gonorrhea gorgonzola, 
Gonorrhea gorgonzola. 

Single files of clean feedings! 

Theres nothing wrong with me, 
Theres something wrong with you, 
Wrong with you and I 

When we're crying for our next fix. 

Theres nothing wrong with me, 
Theres something wrong with you, 
Wrong with you and I 

When we're crying for our next fix. 

Killers never hurt feelings. 
Killers never hurt feelings. 
Killers never hurt feelings. 

Gonorrhea gorgonzola, 
Gonorrhea gorgonzola. 

Single files of clean feedings 
Single files of clean feedings! 

Theres nothing wrong with me, 
Theres something wrong with you, 
Theres something wrong with me, 
I hope your stepson doesn't eat the fish. 

Theres nothing wrong with me, 
Theres something wrong with you. 

Theres nothing wrong with me, 
Theres something wrong with you, 
Theres something wrong with me, 
I hope your stepson doesn't eat the fish. 

Theres nothing wrong with me, 
Theres something wrong with you. 
Don't eat the fish.


----------



## WATTS (Jan 7, 2006)

just go for overall fat loss....you can not spot reduce.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jan 9, 2006)

> food food and when you cant eat more food.




So, when cutting you eat more food than you can handle? That's a very unique way of "creating a calorie defecit".


----------

